# Vacancy at The Firestation



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

*The Firestation*

in woodbridge, suffolk had a sign in their window looking to recruit a barista, must be able to work weekends and evenings IIRC

See the sign on saturday 29th october in case anyones interested

https://www.tripadvisor.co.uk/Restaurant_Review-g186387-d5452701-Reviews-The_Firestation-Woodbridge_Suffolk_East_Anglia_England.html


----------



## "coffee 4/1" (Sep 1, 2014)

Probably prefer ex Starbucks as used to everything burnt,he he.


----------

